# Newsletters > Balthasar Gracian's The Art of Worldly Wisdom >  Aphorism #124 Get Yourself missed.

## Admin

Aphorism #124 Get Yourself missed.

Few reach such favour with the many; if with the wise Âtis the height of happiness. When one has finished one's work, coldness is the general rule. But there are ways of earning this reward of goodwill. The sure way is to excel in your office and talents: add to this agreeable manner and you reach the point where you become necessary to your office, not your office to you. Some do honour to their post, with others Âtis the other way. It is no great gain if a poor successor makes the predecessor seem good, for this does not imply that the one is missed, but that the other is wished away. 


More...

----------

